# Getting very slow internet speed in MTNL Delhi



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi friends

Few days back my PC was giving problems of malware and SaiyanGoku helped me to get rid of it.

Now after that malware attack on my pc, I am experiencing that the internet speed has reduced drastically from 160 kbps to 80-85 kbps.  Please suggest me how to correct it?

I am using MTNL Delhi broadband connection.

*www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest-results/?res=55225fcc43e429.11418489-31808489&source=copy

*www.digit.in/forum/software-q/190653-unwanted-adult-popup-coming-up-while-browsing.html

- - - Updated - - -

Nobody replied, is nobody using MTNL broadband....?


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 9, 2015)

I check the details and it is given below.  Pls help...

*s23.postimg.org/9q70wuhnr/ethernet.jpg


----------



## Minion (Apr 9, 2015)

Install comodo firewall.

Download Rizone internet repair.
Download from here
Complete Internet Repair

if this fail then best option is to reinstall windows.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2015)

download some big setup file from microsoft site using some download manager like FDM,flashget etc. & see how much avg speed you got.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Apr 10, 2015)

Tried repairing with complete internet repair, but speed seems to have deteriorated.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

First of all check if problem is on MTNL side or your side by downloading a big file.
If problem is on your side, search for malwares and if nothing helps then OS reinstall will do the job.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 20, 2015)

Go into safe-mode-with-networking option. Then try downloading something.If the speed is still slow in safe mode, then the problem is with MTNL . If the speed is normal in safe mode, then there is some issue in your OS.

Instead of windows safe mode-with-networking you can also boot from a bootable linux to test the same.


----------

